# New to cycling



## MotorheadNo.13 (May 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, Im new to cycling and am looking to buy my first road bike... I'm going back and forth between these two options... Any suggestions?


-Tirreno Razza 3.0 

Ksyzium front rim with mavic hub
Ritchey comp rear wheel, seat post and seat
Easton ec90 slx carbon fiber fork
easton ec90 carbon fiber handlebars
easton ea70 handle bar clamp
forte brakes and clip in pedals 
Shimano 105 components 



-Jamis Quest 

Frame: Brazed/welded Reynolds 631 steel. Titanium color. 
Fork: Reynolds Ouzo Comp. carbon fiber with aluminum steer tube. 
Handlebars: Easton EA-70. 
Stem: Easton EA-70 110mm. 
Headset: Cane Creek S-3 1 1/8 threadless. 
Shifters/Brake levers: Shimano Ultegra. 
Front Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra braze on with carbon fiber clamp 28.6mm. 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra. 
Brake set: Tektro Dual Pivot. 
Crankset: FSA Gossamer compact 50/34. 
Bottom Bracket: FSA Platinum ISIS Drive 68mm English. 
Rear Cluster: SRAM PG-970 12-26. 
Pedals: Speedplay (First Generation) or None. 
Saddle: Specialized Body Geometry Rival. 
Seat post: Aluminum 27.2 mm micro adjust. 
Rims: Mavic Cosmos 24hole/28hole anodized blue. 
Tires: Vittoria Zaffiro 700x25 
Water bottle cages: Profile Design Stryke.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm assuming we're talking used bikes since the Performance Bike's Tirreno lineup hasn't been in production for 3 to 4 years now. It is a solid bike. The Jamis is also a solid bike and depending on the year, it was a brand that Performance used to sell- eventhough it isn't a Performance brand. Personally, I would go with the Jamis due to the fact Jamis is a very high quality brand that is still around(even if it is often overlooked) and the bike has decent components to compliment a nice steel frame. It is, overall, a better bike IMO.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

jamis


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

You didn't mention gearing on the Tirreno, but the compact crank on the Jamis will come in handy in the hills.

JSR


----------

